# Can't delete folder!



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

I used the old Alt+255 trick on a folder so that it had no name, but now that I want to delete it, and there's nothing in it, it WILL NOT LET ME DELETE IT. Why?  (I'm on Vista by the way)


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

Quick bump, I know it's breaking the rules but hopefully this doesn't take long to fix if someone replies


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 24, 2007)

Google for that unlocker app, fingers crossed in works in vista!


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

have you tried using safe mode to delete it?  i dont know what you had in it, but i have tried to delete files that said they had nothing in them from the program files folder and it said "DUNK" and NO but i was able to delete them from safe mode


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

Well actually, I think there may be something in it. But this brings me to an all together different topic.

I have these 8 .rar files, and WHEREVER I extract them, on WHATEVER partition, once I've finished extracting, it never shows. As if it's not there. But if I went into a program and searched for it in the browse menu, it's there. Why does it not show up? I have it in like 4 different places on my PC now cos I never knew it had actually extracted...there a fix to that?


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

dumb question, but are they marked as hidden?


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

The files or the folders?


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

the files that are unrar'd


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't click on them to check cos I can't see them!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2007)

goto tools/folder optins/view tab/show hidden system files.untick it.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

Where do I do that?

Can't see it anywhere...


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 24, 2007)

In an explorer window, goto Tools...folder options...view...hidden files and folders


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

if you are using vista it is on the left of the explorer / my computer thing. should be an organize tab or somthing to that effect. hold on a few and i will boot into vista and check it out.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

Where rhythmesiter?? LOL


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

ok click on organize / folder and search options / the view tab at the top / then click on show hidden files and folders


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooooooh, thanks  Now all I have to do is get rid of that dumbass folder with no name. That's if it will go 

In it's properties, it has Read Only ticked. So I untick it, try and delete it, it won't delete and it's ticked again?


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

try safe mode then


----------



## acousticlemur (Mar 24, 2007)

that is why i still havea dual boot with vista and xp pro cause i would be able to just boot into xp and delete it


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

Will go do safemode now


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 24, 2007)

If you ever get more 'malicious' files that dont let you delete them

Use a program called "Gypo Moveonboot"
It stops the files from executing on bootup, which allows you to delete them without any "illegal error" messages. But its only for files, i dont think it does folders...


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I used the old Alt+255 trick on a folder so that it had no name, but now that I want to delete it, and there's nothing in it, it WILL NOT LET ME DELETE IT. Why?  (I'm on Vista by the way)



I get the same thing all the time on my XP Pro box. I always have to reboot so I can delete it. Frustrates the hell out of me.

It's a known problem with XP (and Win98), I remember at work we got a patch from MS, didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 25, 2007)

D'oh, yr using vista, my bad!


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

I have two thoughts on this, either he has a similar problem to the bug found in XP, Win98, or there is a process that's locking up that directory.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 25, 2007)

You will need to rename the problem directory before deleting it. If you can't in explorer or safe mode, try going to DOS box. Rename there.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 25, 2007)

What the hell is DOS? Lol, I've heard of it, but nothing more.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> What the hell is DOS? Lol, I've heard of it, but nothing more.



Hahaha  , the younger generation... You missed out, DOS was/is pretty cool, you can still do a lot of stuff quicker through a DOS screen than through Windows.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> I have two thoughts on this, either he has a similar problem to the bug found in XP, Win98, or there is a process that's locking up that directory.



Agreed, check task manager and take a look thru active processes to see if any look dodgy, I assume you have done an Adaware/spy scan?


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 25, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> Hahaha  , the younger generation... You missed out, DOS was/is pretty cool, you can still do a lot of stuff quicker through a DOS screen than through Windows.



im defiantly a gui guy, but i agree, through command prompt things go alot faster....ex. ipconfig, i can't even find something like that when running around in the gui's, and the ping command


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is a silly question, but is this by any chance, a Limewire (or other peer-2-peer) share directory? Because if it is, there is your problem right there. Limewire remains active and will not allow you to rename/delete the directory structure while it is active.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 25, 2007)

Nope. Nothing to do with Limewire.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> What the hell is DOS? Lol, I've heard of it, but nothing more.



God I feel old now.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 25, 2007)

I feel so young  Mostly because I am


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I used the old Alt+255 trick on a folder so that it had no name, but now that I want to delete it, and there's nothing in it, it WILL NOT LET ME DELETE IT. Why?  (I'm on Vista by the way)



Hey Casheti,...Have you tried the program PurgeIE?,..I have not found a file OR folder that this little app.can't get rid of!It is nice.
It is also a web free-bee.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 25, 2007)

Casheti said:
			
		

> What the hell is DOS? Lol, I've heard of it, but nothing more.



DOS is Microsoft's pre-Windows OS.  If you have ever used Windows command prompt you have used a striped down version of DOS.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 25, 2007)

Far as I can see it only gets rid of Cache, Cookies and Tracks for Internet Explorer.

What about files?


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 25, 2007)

PurgeIE?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

Safemode


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 25, 2007)

Casheti said:


> What the hell is DOS? Lol, I've heard of it, but nothing more.



I recommend you to install DOS 5.0 on any machine to see what does is all about.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> DOS is Microsoft's pre-Windows OS.  If you have ever used Windows command prompt you have used a striped down version of DOS.



Ahhhhhh those were the days, was brought up with DOS!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I recommend you to install DOS 5.0 on any machine to see what does is all about.



LOL



Most people wouldn't manage to get it installed first.

Maybe in virtual PC.

if you're considering any career related to computers, you better learn how to use dos.

Fluently.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, i never knew dos was that important


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> wow, i never knew dos was that important



I can guarantee you its much more important to show you know how to functionally use dos, than it is to show you know how to use Vista.

Exponentially.

Because Vista, XP, 98 are all about the same.

But a fluency in dos shows skill and desire to learn how things work, not just how to fix things.

Plus a lot of businesses still have dos machines running, so its necessary.

I've got a few CD's of our dos computer hard drives completely backed up for failure.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I can guarantee you its much more important to show you know how to functionally use dos, than it is to show you know how to use Vista.
> 
> Exponentially.
> 
> ...



busniesses still have dos machines? i thought they had been replaced.  i might need to get a move on and learn how to run command prompt....at least more than ipconfig and ping....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> busniesses still have dos machines? i thought they had been replaced.  i might need to get a move on and learn how to run command prompt....at least more than ipconfig and ping....



heh.

Not quite.

Infact, we're gonna have to shovel out ~$50K to replace one.


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 25, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> heh.
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Infact, we're gonna have to shovel out ~$50K to replace one.



whoa, why is it so expensive?


----------



## Casheti (Mar 25, 2007)

Cos I built it.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 26, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> heh.
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Infact, we're gonna have to shovel out ~$50K to replace one.



Not sure where you get $50K for replacing an old DOS machine. If you're talking about man hours, then maybe that is the case. 

The only situation that I can think of that may cost that amount, is if you are replacing some old proprietary hardware that connects to, say an ISA bus slot, with software running on DOS 6.22 or similar.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2007)

back on topic of the undeletable folder - disable simple file sharing and then go into the sharing permissions - make sure your user account has full read/write access to the folder, some programs/viruses change this, and with file sharing on simple (default with XP install) you'd never know where to look to change it back.

Oh and a great program to get rid of them if you're lazy is MoveOnBoot - its handy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2007)

i just use fileunlocker,you can delete any file whomever owns it.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think the file is locked. I think explorer doesnt find it due to the use of illegal ALT characters.  It cannot be removed unless it is renamed first. Renaming might not be possible in Windows... in which case go to command prompt, or use a 3rd party filemanagement tool.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 26, 2007)

@ tigger

Got any idea why it says this when I right click on the folder I wanna delete and click Unlocker?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 26, 2007)

If Unlocker wont work in Vista,there are some more deletion apps here

You could give FileAssassin a try.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 26, 2007)

Casheti said:


> @ tigger
> 
> Got any idea why it says this when I right click on the folder I wanna delete and click Unlocker?



it mean that your Local Security Settings do not allow a Debug Privilege for your profile.  You need to set "Debug Programs" rights


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 26, 2007)

Try turning UAC off, rebooting and using safe mode...if vista has one, I guess it does!


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 26, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Try turning UAC off, rebooting and using safe mode...if vista has one, I guess it does!



yeah, vista has a safe mode...just crash the system in normal mode..unless there's another way to get into safe mode?


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> yeah, vista has a safe mode...just crash the system in normal mode..unless there's another way to get into safe mode?



There is a way. You smash F8 wildly right after POST and right before Vista/any Windows OS is detected. This will give you a boatload of boot options, such as Safe Mode.


----------



## Casheti (Mar 26, 2007)

Should be easier to crash Windows than press F8.


----------



## _SPEED (Mar 27, 2007)

If you still havent solved the problem, try this:

http://www.purgeie.com/delinv/index.htm


----------

